# Remy Martin???



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Anybody got any info on a dog by the name of "Remy Martin"? Supposed to be a direct son of Jaun Gotti? Just curious.


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Remy Martin is off of blue of ruckus, he is razors edge. Tilo brar produced him, fabian bought him, marketed him and created a bs bloodline called remyline. I love the dog but hate all the bs he's. surrounded by. oh almost forgot his dam is sage of ruckus. Hope this helps.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Helps a lot. Thanks, man.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I found a good pic. Hope this helps


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

I use to talk to fabian before he was the way he was. He seemed cool when he had his "gottyline pits" but as soon as he got remy. guy made a business out of the whole thing.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Czar said:


> I found a good pic. Hope this helps


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::woof:


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

buzhunter said:


> Anybody got any info on a dog by the name of "Remy Martin"? Supposed to be a direct son of Jaun Gotti? Just curious.


Were you thinking of Monster?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Possibly. How's he fit into the mix? I don't know anything about this lol.


----------



## B.Mamba (Jan 20, 2010)

He is direct son off Juan gotti an in some way (not really) looks like remy 
http://www.freewebs.com/bigslickbullies/w.s_monster.gif


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Actually not a bad looking dog. You know if Remy is still alive?


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

Remy Martin is still alive as well as monster last I checked


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

B.Mamba said:


> He is direct son off Juan gotti an in some way (not really) looks like remy
> http://www.freewebs.com/bigslickbullies/w.s_monster.gif


I love that dog!


----------



## #genuine.as_f' (Jul 5, 2013)

My pups great grandfather..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Remy-Martin is a gorgeous dog! Several of my dogs go back to him. He's Cash's great grand sire.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Aw sad, I thought for a second that buz had come back to us. But no, just a thread resurrection.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Carriana said:


> Aw sad, I thought for a second that buz had come back to us. But no, just a thread resurrection.


Lmao I just now noticed this was an old thread.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

